
Snowden didn’t turn off emails from Twitter, received 47GB of notifications - smacktoward
http://www.theverge.com/tldr/2015/10/1/9434581/edward-snowden-twitter-47GB-email-notifications-whoopsies
======
dalke
This title is gratuitously uncivil. The actual title is 'Edward Snowden didn’t
turn off emails from Twitter and received 47GB of notifications.'

~~~
dang
Title changed from "Twitter noob Snowden gets hammered with 47GB of
notification emails".

